# Beethoven Piano Sonatas on period fortepiano



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Is there a good CD cycle of the 32 Piano Sonatas by LvB that are recorded on the various period fortepianos that existed during the time at which each sonata was composed?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Dunno. However... I can heartily recommend the Peter Serkin recordings of the late sonatas.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

This is what Ronald Brautigam said about his marvellous series:



> My plan is to use three different [copies of] historical pianos, all built by the formidable Paul McNulty. I will use a five-octave Walther (c. 1795) for the music composed in Bonn, before 1792; a five-and-a-half-octave Walther und Sohn (c. 1805) for the early- and middle-Viennese sonatas, variations, and piano pieces (roughly up to op. 53), and a copy of an 1817 Graf for the later works. I could have used a Broadwood, or a Streicher, but wanted to do the whole project on Paul McNulty's pianos. If it hadn't been for his instruments, I would never have been able to reach this level of playing, and would probably have abandoned playing historical pianos a long time ago. His pianos produce just that sound I've always looked for in Haydn, Mozart, and Beethoven, and have, over the last years, been a great inspiration to me.


----------



## principe (Sep 3, 2012)

Brautigam is a modern must. Glorious playing, great instruments and spectacular recordings on SACD by BIS.
However, the older one, but also well recorded, with Paul Badura-Skoda (released on Gramola) is an excellent choice and a sure bet.

Principe


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with the Brautigam. I have this one, and want more.









Also, I've always been a big fan of Anthony Newman.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

principe said:


> Brautigam is a modern must. Glorious playing, great instruments and spectacular recordings on SACD by BIS.
> However, the older one, but also well recorded, with Paul Badura-Skoda (released on Gramola) is an excellent choice and a sure bet.
> 
> Principe


Badura-Skoda is one of the several thoroughly competent 'main drag' pianists (Demus is another) who chose to lead the way into popular understanding of the fortepiano tributary of HIP. It's a whole nother way for the listener to hear the music. Kind of 'doubles the pleasure'.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I've long admired Melvyn Tan's recordings of the sonatas on fortepiano, though he never finished a complete set.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

lol, I read "Beethoven Piano Sonatas on _prepared_ fortepiano". That would be fun.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

aleazk said:


> lol, I read "Beethoven Piano Sonatas on _prepared_ fortepiano". That would be fun.


Hah. For some folks, any fortepiano sounds "prepared".


----------

